# alpha and benny boy



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

if its ok id like to put two very special dogs in here ......

benny boy was my OH's dog. he was a lab cross who mum and dad had for 12 yrs. he was from a rspca shelter and had a lot of issues when they first got him. but with a lot of tlc he was the most wonderful caring boy. he had a great friend in tyson my sis in law's lab x and i know tyson misses u ben. he had to be pts at pdsa in august as he had a tumor on his heart. he gave it his best shot bless him but it wasnt ever going to go away and he finally had to stop fighting and collapsed at home.
i miss u ben and kian misses comin to play with you after nursery. R.I.P my lovely friend 


alpha was extra special. he was my grandmothers guide dog and he did a wonderful job keeping her safe and being a ever loyal and faithful companion to her. even in his retirement he remained at her side in her bungalow. he was 13 yrs old when he suddenly passed away this summer. nanna missed him so much and the bungalow just wasnt the same without you there alpha. uncle pete had him cremated. 

september this yr nanna passed away peacefully at home also. she was also cremated and in her coffin was alphas ashes so they were reunited once again. 


love you benny boy and alpha and we all miss you 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless you  sorry to hear of your loss  RIP Benny Alpha and your Nanna x*


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

sorry i meant to put ben was my O.H's parents dog not my O.H's dog


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww dont be sorry  we all make mistakes *


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Sound like 2 beautiful dogs that were very much loved.

Rip Alpha and Benny.


----------

